# EMT Indenter tool



## wire_twister (Feb 14, 2008)

Anyone know who makes an indenter tool for emt conduit? Model number?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Do you mean the EMT cutter that scores the pipe then you break it?
The tool is basically a tubing cutter with a special wheel?

Greenlee makes one. I don't know the p/n though. Sorry.


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

I think he may be talking about those couplings and connectors that you use an indenter tool to sort of crimp them on.

these fittings. I'm looking for the tool.http://www.hubbellonline.com/wiring/raco_bell/pdf/b8.pdf

here it is: http://www.hubbellonline.com/wiring/raco_bell/pdf/b9.pdf


----------



## wire_twister (Feb 14, 2008)

Thats what I am looking for. Thanks guys


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Those crimp fittings blow.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Never used them, I don't see the advantage over a set screw.


----------



## wire_twister (Feb 14, 2008)

It is an astethic thing, the crimp fittings look better when you have to make a horozontial run on a wall. They are not as thick and hug the wall tighter.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh yeah. I have seen them, but only on really old work. I didn't know they were still even around.


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

I've got 1/2" ,3/4", and 1". Never use them anymore but I ain't letten em go either. Don't know where you get them now.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

To each his own, I don't think I would want another type of connector and coupling to worry about having. If the place is in conduit, I wouldn't think astetics are so very important.


----------

